# Ready to roll with the 622!



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, today was the day to get the old 622 ready for the season. Oil change, greased and lubed, new spark plug, tires filled. Cleaned and Armor-All on the plastic and tires. Considering new skid plates, but not this year...

All dressed up but nothing to blow (yet)!









Bring it on! 

Dave


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

That is in awesome shape. Looks like new.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks - as I have mentioned before, I freaking scored with this thing - it was my Dad's - he bought it new - and used it just enough to keep the motor happy, but in no way abused it. Single home use only over the years, and garaged year round. He bought a bigger Ariens last year, and I got lucky! Super happy with it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! Sweet machine. That's one of only a very few that I'd really like to own. And yours is a beautiful example of a well kept, well maintained machine.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

a real beauté!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good there


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

looks almost brand new.


----------



## Sf49168 (Aug 9, 2014)

SweetD said:


> Well, today was the day to get the old 622 ready for the season. Oil change, greased and lubed, new spark plug, tires filled. Cleaned and Armor-All on the plastic and tires. Considering new skid plates, but not this year...
> 
> All dressed up but nothing to blow (yet)!
> 
> ...


Got myself a 1997 model for 20$ , 10$ carb rebuild , 5$ oil and just need to find auger bolts and ill be good for this winter. 

Looks like it works haha


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Sf49168 said:


> Got myself a 1997 model for 20$ , 10$ carb rebuild , 5$ oil and just need to find auger bolts and ill be good for this winter.
> 
> Looks like it works haha


 pictures, pictures


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Sf49168 said:


> Got myself a 1997 model for 20$ , 10$ carb rebuild , 5$ oil and just need to find auger bolts and ill be good for this winter.
> 
> Looks like it works haha


Wow sounds like a GREAT deal - let's see it!

We have a Nor'Easter coming in today, but no snow for us in Southern RI, just a lot of wind and rain...


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Sweet Machine SweetD!!!


----------



## Sf49168 (Aug 9, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> pictures, pictures


Finally got around to getting those pins on. only thing is the augers seem to spin slow but increase with each gear. ( not sure how fast they should go anyway ). 

Here's a few pics


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Well we've had a heck of a few weeks with the snow of course, not as bad as Boston, but for us, a LOT of snow!

The 622 has been ridden hard and put up wet and performed FLAWLESSLY! 

Just got in from a final cleanup post-plows and did a couple of the neighbors driveways - a college girl across the street, and then a couple of our neighbors who unfortunately have had close family members pass this week. Feels really good to help them out.

Now it's Miller time!

Dave


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

when I take out a snowblower I always help out a few neighbors, its the neighborly thing to do and gives you more time to play with your snowblower
I was trying to talk a guy on CL down a few weeks ago, he wanted $300 for his 622 and I offered $250. he turned me down and I'm ok with it


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Great to hear that you and your neighbors are benefiting from that *Toro *there Dave!


----------

